# Nieporpawne działanie programów w WM

## Ormin

Witam, gdy tylko zacząłem korzystać z fluxbox odrazu zauważyłem, że programy których używam działają bardzo dziwnie zwłaszcza podczas ich uruchamiania. Otóż gdy włączam jakiś większy program typu opera czy qt to przy ich starcie nie mogę swobodnie wykonywać ruchów myszką, która się wiesza co chwilę. Do tego czasami programy te mają opóznioną rekację w odpowiedzi na moje polecenia. Przykładowo gdy tworzę nową kartę w operze to reakcja jest zdecydowanie za wolna, przynajmniej w porównaniu do tego co miałem na WindowsXP. Gdy uruchamiam qtcreator to startuje ono dosyć szybko, ale potem muszę długo czekać zanim będę mógł poprawnie z niego korzystać.

Dodam również, że patrzyłem na zużycie pamięci przez te programy za pomocą "top" i nic niepokojącego tam nie znalazłem. Dlatego moje podejrzenia padają na sterowniki do karty graficznej albo innego sprzętu.

Będę wdzięczny za szybką pomoc.

----------

## dziadu

Czy programy te uruchomione w konsoli wypluwają jakieś niepokojące informacje?

----------

## SlashBeast

Dysk ata? Uzywasz libata? (sprawdz czy masz /dev/hda czy /dev/sda).

----------

## Ormin

Nie "wypluwają" żadnych niepokojących informacji.

Posiadam dysk ze złączem SATA 2 i dysk wykrywa mi jako /dev/sda.

----------

## Belliash

1) masz tak tylko z aplikacjami QT czy GTK takze?

2) na innym WM problem tez wystepuje?

3) korzystasz z jakich udziwnien w stylu gtk-englines-qt?

4) compiz? etc...?

----------

## Ormin

1) W przypadku qtcreatora mam jak wyżej opisałem specyficzny problem z zawieszaniem się myszki i bardzo wolnym działaniem programu, zwłaszcza odrazu po uruchomieniu (około 1minuty). Zaś dla Opery mam czasami opóźnioną reakcję na wykonywanie czynności takich jak włączanie nowej karty czy przełączanie się miedzy nimi. Zauważyłem również, że dla większej ilości programów problem się nasila.

2) Trudno mi powiedzieć czy na innym WM występuje w/w problem, ale miałem wcześniej standardowo zainstalowanego fluxbox'a i było źle, zainstalowałem jeszcze raz i to samo...

3)Nie.

4)Nie.

----------

## Belliash

ad1: ale opera tez jest QT.... pytalem czy z programami w GTK tez masz takie jaja?

----------

## ryba84

Ja bym tu jeszcze może podejrzewał konfig jądra, bo kolega porównuje responsywność systemu do windy. Wklej swój konfig jądra bo możliwe, że masz coś źle z konfiguracją. A no i napisz jaki masz procesor, bo to też ważne.

----------

## Ormin

Raczej ze wszystkimi programami mam takie "jaja".

Właśnie zainstalowałem oficjalne sterowniki do mojej karty graficznej i jest o wiele lepiej niż wcześniej. Qtcreator i opera uruchamiają się bez żadnych problemów. Nadal jednak zauważalne są sytuacje w ktorych coś nie dokońca działa zgodnie z moimi oczekiwaniami. Np. podczas przewijania strony wp.pl mam jakby spowolnione tempo i skoki strony.

Tutaj wrzucam swojego config'a : http://wklejto.pl/42383

W ramach wyjaśnień mam Intel Pentium 4 czyli x86.

----------

## Belliash

to moze juz powiesz co to za grafa i jakich sterow uzywasz? pokazesz xorg.conf?

----------

## ryba84

```
CONFIG_X86_CPU=y
```

To powinieneś wyłączyć bo wtedy nie wykorzystuje w pełni Twojego procesora.

Wyłącz SMP bo chyba nie masz skoro to P4, a no i włącz:

```
CONFIG_PREEMPT=y
```

Ja mam jeszcze włączone:

```
CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU=y
```

Tu masz ciekawy opis konfiguracji jądra.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *ryba84 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_X86_CPU=y
> ```
> ...

 

Oh rly? Skad taki pomysl? Ta opcja jest w ogole nie udokumentowana.

----------

## Belliash

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  *ryba84 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_X86_CPU=y
> ```
> ...

 

moze On ma jakiegos MIPSa albo inne cudo   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ormin

 *Quote:*   

> to moze juz powiesz co to za grafa i jakich sterow uzywasz? pokazesz xorg.conf?

 

Używam orginalnych sterowników z nvidia.com dla serii 7.

A tutaj wrzucam xorg.conf:

http://wklejto.pl/42415

Up:

Czyli rozumiem, że "CONFIG_X86_CPU=y" mam nie odznaczać?  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

dlaczego nie uzyles nvidia-drivers z portage skoro tam sa?

----------

## Belliash

tak masz nie odznaczac...

lap moj xorg.conf:

```
Section "Device"                         

        Identifier              "Device[0]"

        Driver                  "nvidia"   

        VendorName              "NVIDIA Corporation"

        BoardName               "GeForce 9600M GT"  

        Option                  "AddARGBVisuals"                        "true"

        Option                  "AddARGBGLXVisuals"                     "true"

        Option                  "AllowGLXWithComposite"         "true"        

        Option                  "DisableGLXRootClipping"        "true"        

        Option                  "Dynamic Clocks"                        "false"

        Option                  "DynamicTwinView"                       "false"

        Option                  "Mobile"                                        "1"

        Option                  "NoLogo"                                        "true"

        Option                  "RegistryDwords"                        "PerfLevelSrc=0x2222"

        Option                  "RenderAccel"                           "on"                 

        Option                  "UseEdidFreqs"                          "false"              

        Option                  "UseEvents"                                     "false"      

        Option                  "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"         "true"                       

EndSection                                                                                   

Section "DRI"

        Group                   "video"

        Mode                    0666   

EndSection                                                                                                                                                                                                         

                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

Section "Extensions"                                                                                                                                                                                               

        Option                  "Composite"                                     "Enable"                                                                                                                           

        Option                  "RENDER"                                        "Enable"                                                                                                                           

EndSection                                                                                                                                                                                                         

Section "Module"

        SubSection              "extmod"

                Option          "omit xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection                             

        Load                    "dbe"             

        Load                    "ddc"             

        Load                    "extmod"          

        Load                    "freetype"        

        Load                    "glx"             

        Load                    "i2c"             

        Load                    "type1"           

        Load                    "vbe"             

EndSection                                        

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier              "Monitor[0]"

        VendorName              "HP"        

        ModelName               "Seiko"     

        HorizSync               30.0 - 75.0 

        VertRefresh     60.0                

        Option                  "DPMS"      

EndSection                                  

Section "Screen"

        Identifier              "Screen[0]"

        Device                  "Device[0]"

        Monitor                 "Monitor[0]"

        DefaultDepth    24

        Option                  "AddARGBVisuals"                        "true"

        Option                  "AddARGBGLXVisuals"                     "true"

        Option                  "DisableGLXRootClipping"        "true"

        Option                  "TwinView"                                      "0"

        Option                  "metamodes"                                     "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

        SubSection              "Display"

                Depth           24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier              "Layout[0]"

        Screen                  0       "Screen[0]"     0       0

        Option                  "AIGLX"                                         "true"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option                  "AllowMouseOpenFail"            "true"

        Option                  "DontZap"                                       "off"

        Option                  "Xinerama"                                      "0"

EndSection
```

----------

## Ormin

 *Quote:*   

> dlaczego nie uzyles nvidia-drivers z portage skoro tam sa?

 

Nie użyłem ponieważ miałem błąd przy instalacji. Skrypt nie widział mojego config'a w /usr/src/linux. Może dlatego, że jądro też instalowałem z kernel.org, a nie przez portage?

Belliash, wydaje mi się, że sekcję DRI powinieneś usunąć jeśli korzystasz ze sterowników nvidii.

----------

## Belliash

masz racje... wydaje Ci sie  :Wink: 

co to za blad byl? konkretnie...

to ze masz kernela spoza portage nie moze byc problemem

----------

## ryba84

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  *ryba84 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_X86_CPU=y
> ```
> ...

 

Sorka mój błąd. Zbyt szybko przeczytałem help podczas konfiguracji jądra i zrozumiałem, że zamiast używać optymalizacji pod konkretny procek używa zwykłych optymalizacji dla x86:

```
CONFIG_X86_GENERIC:  

  

Instead of just including optimizations for the selected  

x86 variant (e.g. PII, Crusoe or Athlon), include some more   

generic optimizations as well. This will make the kernel         

perform better on x86 CPUs other than that selected.            

 

This is really intended for distributors who need more           

generic optimizations.
```

Nie mniej jednak u mnie jest to wyłączone i nie mam najmniejszych problemów z tym związanych a pracuje na P3 700Mhz i system jest responsywny, nawet szybciej chodzi niż pod windą.

----------

## Belliash

 *ryba84 wrote:*   

> nawet szybciej chodzi niż pod windą.

 

i myslisz ze za sprawa tej opcji?  :Cool: 

----------

